# Vertigo Club Race this Saturday 5/1/10



## killerkustoms (Nov 6, 2008)

Trying to see who all were planning on coming out to this race, I believe it starts at 12.


----------



## Hogster (Jan 21, 2010)

I'll be there. Driven the electric buggy. Maybe the nirto or maybe both


----------



## Verti goat (Jun 16, 2009)

Count me in for some announcing and racing!!


----------



## killerkustoms (Nov 6, 2008)

Well I'm game with buggy and truggy and see who's the real Alpha dog!


----------



## Hogster (Jan 21, 2010)

killerkustoms said:


> Well I'm game with buggy and truggy and see who's the real Alpha dog!


Well it's not me. When I gave the alpha gas it also applied brake, lol. got it figured out now.

you'll need to watch out for Jerry with the green head. He improved a couple seconds a lap in a matter of a few minutes this weekend after talking with Troy about driving/racing.


----------



## jep527 (Jun 19, 2009)

Looks like I will race and show y'all the real alpha dog. I will take first this time for sure.


----------



## killerkustoms (Nov 6, 2008)

Looks like Jerry's dreaming again or plans to run in novice...lol


----------



## jep527 (Jun 19, 2009)

Going pro. Vertigo is my sponsor lol. Watch out for rob when he gets his s??? Together.


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

Us electric guys might not be the "Alpha" Dog but we could be the King of the "Castle"


----------



## sunkenmetal (Apr 7, 2010)

jasonwipf said:


> Us electric guys might not be the "Alpha" Dog but we could be the King of the "Castle"


lol good one

I will be there this saturday!!! and most days this week lol I need to get a life....


----------



## Graydog328 (Mar 8, 2006)

I'll be there also. 3 Weeks off and I need my fix.


----------



## killerkustoms (Nov 6, 2008)

Hey Grayson welcome back man, how's the new jewelry feel?

Now we got some great truggy action!


----------



## Whec716 (Apr 7, 2010)

I will be out there running (my first race in 15 years) with my SCRT10.


----------



## racin_redneck (Jun 2, 2009)

Im going to have to skip this club race, going to be down at the river helping with the track teardown and re build.


----------



## troytyro (Feb 3, 2009)

I will be at the river track to help with the rebuild. Vertigo is next right?


----------



## jep527 (Jun 19, 2009)

Mid summer I think


----------



## sunkenmetal (Apr 7, 2010)

jep527 said:


> Mid summer I think


ooh its gonna be a hot one


----------



## troytyro (Feb 3, 2009)

you got that right!!!


----------



## Quit Crying Go Green (Jun 15, 2009)

I have a show in Baytown at 9 but if we start early enough I can make it with the new MBX-6 E! Any Transponder Clones left? I need to pick one up if I'm gonna be doing any racing!


----------



## Hogster (Jan 21, 2010)

i dont know if they have any transponders left for sale but you can probably preorder one with them if they dont. they also have some they can rent for the day. I rented one this past weekend, worked good.


----------



## Hogster (Jan 21, 2010)

starts at noon, should be over around 6 the latest.


----------



## Hogster (Jan 21, 2010)

You guys aint skippin nothin. You'll be done wth the river track Friday then racing. Get your butts out there Saturday so Jerry will have someone to beat! lol. Wish I had time to help out but workin late this week. 

im ready for the new Vertigo track, jerry showed me a sneak peek and it's gonna be awesome!!


----------



## sunkenmetal (Apr 7, 2010)

Jerry showed me the drawing too its going to sweet and big....:doowapsta


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

I wonder how this patchy rain will play out. I want to race this weekend but, that is still dependant on if i get a part this Friday. Also, the evening race isn't helping my decision making....lol. If I get the part in by tomorrow, I will be at Vert. if not think I may be working on my house. 

Need to build an RC cabinet.


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

dang, if we time these Saturday races we might be able to do vertigo from 12-5ish & Mikes 6-10. NICE


----------



## Hogster (Jan 21, 2010)

jasonwipf said:


> dang, if we time these Saturday races we might be able to do vertigo from 12-5ish & Mikes 6-10. NICE


Yep your right. you do it and I'll do it.

House work? You can do the cabinets on Sunday! Lets go racin! And if it rains you know the track dries out quick.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

If the part i ordered tuesday come in tomorrow, ill race. 

That would be a long road trip, one side of town to another. They would hold for us though...lol.


Oh, hec, I forgot that the fight was this Saturday. Mayweather v. Mosley, Vertigo it is unless the part doesn't come. Then I will do the next race. Got to beat JEP in a real race not, just in practice, not too worried about Derrick right now....lol.

I think Derrck will take Jerry though, sad because I think Jerry is always practicing too.....lol.


----------



## jep527 (Jun 19, 2009)

Lol look at who is in the top 3 for harc points.


----------



## troytyro (Feb 3, 2009)

Doing good Jerry!!


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Yeah, Jerry is one of the few who made all 3 races...lol. The only reason he's ahead of me is that I haven't made a guess appearnace yet....lol.


Jerry, j/k. Not really though...lol.


----------



## killerkustoms (Nov 6, 2008)

That's great Jerry, in the top 3, now if you finish that way your guaranteed a spot in Expert next year, sandbagger!


----------



## Hogster (Jan 21, 2010)

Can't believe your sandbaggin Jerry. Being a track owner and all you would think you would stop the nonsense and just start signin up for the expert class. Give us true sportsman a chance.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

ha ha... Guess appearance


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

jasonwipf said:


> dang, if we time these Saturday races we might be able to do vertigo from 12-5ish & Mikes 6-10. NICE


That's how we did BITD. THRC race in the morning, K&M for night time racing. For those old enough to remember LOL.

Karl, what part do you need? I'm not racing this Sat for sure, if I have one you can take it.


----------



## JANKEII (Feb 2, 2006)

GOOOOO Jerry...:birthday2


jep527 said:


> Lol look at who is in the top 3 for harc points.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Chris,
Got the call that it made it in. I needed the sway bar retainers.


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

Sway bar retainers.....Can't believe you were going to miss a race for a part you don't even need. lol


----------



## killerkustoms (Nov 6, 2008)

darrenwilliams said:


> Sway bar retainers.....Can't believe you were going to miss a race for a part you don't even need. lol


I can count in one hand how many times I've lost races due to my sway bar retainer malfunctioning....LMAO:spineyes::headknock


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

If the weather keeps like this may not need them anyway....lol. I can barely drive as is now, so a car that will barely turn isn't a good thing for me....lol.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Would it even matter why you lost, same out come right?

lol.


----------



## Hogster (Jan 21, 2010)

The track could use some rain. it's pretty dry.


----------



## sunkenmetal (Apr 7, 2010)

Hogster said:


> The track could use some rain. it's pretty dry.


the track is sweet after rain. Let it sit for 20min after it stops raining and its perfect!


----------



## sunkenmetal (Apr 7, 2010)

so who is racing at vertigo today?


----------



## Hogster (Jan 21, 2010)

i'm on my way! weather looks good


----------



## Labrat99 (May 6, 2009)

*Count me in!*

Leaving as soon as I get everything loaded!


----------



## killerkustoms (Nov 6, 2008)

Haven't even started to break in my motor, oh well i guess by the end of the Mains it should be ready, I'm there in an hour!


----------



## killerkustoms (Nov 6, 2008)

*Had a great time at the track today, not as many people but we were able to run a a quick friendly race but Jerry got the short end of the stick, he's definitely not the Alpha dawg.*


----------



## troytyro (Feb 3, 2009)

Novarossi bro


----------



## killerkustoms (Nov 6, 2008)

I believe this was a user error...LOL


----------



## jep527 (Jun 19, 2009)

Got the red head out and getting ready to break in to take 1st at the next race. Lol. Troy I've seen a lot of nova that isn't worth a flip. Tanners red head had 10 plus gallons and took 1st nova in 2nd.


----------



## Hogster (Jan 21, 2010)

Holy @#$# batman! WOW! That was a pretty new engine. And to think I was letting you tune my engine today, emm. I have a tekin 1900kv I'll sell ya! lol


----------



## Merdith (Sep 20, 2009)

*your right sir....*



troytyro said:


> Novarossi bro


 Novarossi is the best, the rest is not......


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

jep527 said:


> Got the red head out and getting ready to break in to take 1st at the next race. Lol. Troy I've seen a lot of nova that isn't worth a flip. Tanners red head had 10 plus gallons and took 1st nova in 2nd.


How many champiships does Novarossi have? nuff said 
I'm sure the alfa is a fine motor but to say they are better than novarossi (laughs)


----------



## sunkenmetal (Apr 7, 2010)

holy poop guess that is a little worse than clutch springs


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Who's motor was that? Was that they not-yet broken in motor Rubine was talking about?


----------



## killerkustoms (Nov 6, 2008)

Courtney Vaughan said:


> Who's motor was that? Was that they not-yet broken in motor Rubine was talking about?


Heck No, thats Jerry's screaming demon green head, my motor is just on tank 15 and starting to come alive. Now on Jerry's defense I took apart his motor and it was plenty oily inside, piston and sleeve was fine just con rod snapped. Since these motors are so difficult to break in, I think a new conrad at two gallons would have been the fix....Derrick order some conrods for backup after breakin.


----------



## JustinK (Jan 17, 2009)

Big Phil said:


> How many champiships does Novarossi have? nuff said
> I'm sure the alfa is a fine motor but to say they are better than novarossi (laughs)


RB Concept has at least 3 if not 4 world IFMAR Worlds championship wins. These were engines produced by Novarossi.


----------



## Redfish Ray (Mar 23, 2006)

killerkustoms said:


> I believe this was a user error...LOL


Needed to lean it out a couple more hours!!!


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

JustinK said:


> RB Concept has at least 3 if not 4 world IFMAR Worlds championship wins. These were engines produced by Novarossi.


If i got back into nitro that's what I'd be running. I always had good luck with RB.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

K.Sto <==== not an RB fan. Nova yes RB distant maybe will give another try.


----------



## fast1970 (Feb 21, 2010)

I had a Picco pop like that green machine, Had a modded V spec do it, a c-6 too, The picco was pretty close to virgin (>2 gallons) The V and the C-6 were <10, sometimes its luck..That lil Green monster did make an insane amount of power, I had some short lived engines when I first started racin, sometimes I would run em to hot to long before calming them down, live an learn, thats what I say:cheers: On the Nova debate, they are good mills, I find them difficult to keep a good tune on, but if you stay on top of them, they sure can leg it with the best of them, most of todays mills perform well, its a matter of preferance, and your comfort zone, as far as word champs go...Give me a tuned to the threashold engine that I need to make one race with, I betcha I can run faster and longer than I do now, being I aint gotta pay for the new mill I just tanked..Club racing..run a club mill, big racing..Whats in you wallet?


----------

